#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Applied Energy , Volume 87 (8) Elsevier  Aug 1, 2010

## 7251

Hello,



Can anyone share "Applied Energy , Volume 87 (8) Elsevier  Aug 1, 2010"

ThanksSee More: Applied Energy , Volume 87 (8) Elsevier  Aug 1, 2010

----------


## zayed

which article u need pls

----------


## 7251

"Energy demand and comparison of current defrosting technologies of frozen raw materials in defrosting tunnels"

Can you help sharing this article?

Thanks

----------


## nmontoya

Dear 7251, here is you article.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Best regards.

----------


## 7251

Thank you nmontoya ! Thank you sir for sharing !

----------

